# This is gonna sound stupid........



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

but coming from me, what do you expect?
I got my NCE PowerCab up and running just fine. Now the question is, how do I shut it off at the end of an operating session? Do I disconnect the cab plug from the panel? I really don't want to do that because eventuall the plastic connector WILL break from constant use.
Do I unplug the round jack coming from the wall transformer?
Do I just leave it plugged in and running all the time? I'm afraid if I do that the LCD screen will 'ghost'
What do you folks who have a PowerCab do at the end of the day?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well for my system I first put the whole system into emergency stop and then just unplug the power cords going to my boosters and control box. Has not caused any problems yet so...


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

plug your system into a surge protector!. it will save it in case of power surges. and it will give you a main power switch for shutting everything down at once


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

nsr_civic,
:appl:Exellent Call!
That what I do with my digitrax system, I just didn't even think of it.
I use one to shut down everything on the layout all at once!


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I placed a toggle switch in the power line. I do not have to unplug anything and can have other items on while I work using a power strip. Best of both worlds.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are all good ideas!
Thanks, all!:thumbsup:


----------

